# Nesting box



## dirk69 (Oct 5, 2013)

Should I block off/restric access to nesting boxes. (Built into coop). Until laying age ???


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

I would say yes. It will keep your chickens from getting in the bad habit of roosting in the nest boxes.


----------



## dirk69 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you. That's what I was wondering.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I had my nest boxes set up ahead of time but my girls were a few months old before I got their permanent coop built. I don't know hold old yours are. They will start checking them out long before they start laying and trying them out. Kind of practicing before their big day to start laying arrives.


----------



## dirk69 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have 5 hens and a rooster. Just turning 1 month old. Not in coop just yet. I didn't know if they would get too used to it. Are there ways to train them to lay in nesting boxes?or instinct ? Any tips?


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

dirk69 said:


> I have 5 hens and a rooster. Just turning 1 month old. Not in coop just yet. I didn't know if they would get too used to it. Are there ways to train them to lay in nesting boxes?or instinct ? Any tips?


I agree with 7chicks. I never blocked mine and they do get accustomed to them before they lay


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine have full access to it when they were chicks. They understood they sleep on the perch. Its odd though because when I used to have 9 girls I would get ALL 9 in one nesting box? Strange, one time I purposefully left that nesting box empty of any bedding and all the other ones very full. Still all of them went in that one!


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I didn't block mine and I've had good luck with them only laying in them. They would sit on the edge between the nest boxes and the rest of the coop, but usually only went in them (before they started laying) if they got frightened (the boxes are in the back and farthest away from the doors). All of their eggs have been in the boxes except for 1 that rolled just outside of the box. This probably wasn't the correct thing to do, but I didn't know they were supposed to be blocked until after they'd been in there for awhile. Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Your coop design should be such that they will not roost in the nest boxes as opposed to the roosts. Sometimes you'll still get a lazy bird that will rest in the nests instead of fighting for a roost spot...they are usually easily dissuaded from sleeping in the nests. 

I don't block off nests as you never know when a bird is wanting to lay, they all come into lay at different times and if there is no nest available, it can get them used to laying elsewhere...then you have to train to the nests. It's more difficult to train to the nests~if they've already picked out a spot to lay elsewhere~ than it is to train to the roosts.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

So true... I had a hen that I took in from my friend who slept in nesting boxes. All i did was pick her up and move her onto the perch one time and she has been like this for about a year now


----------

